# Don't always believe the media



## Michael Russo

hey M3OC friends, 
Have you seen this incredible article?!

https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct...-3.htm&usg=AFQjCNEshxzfDg7qxkr9gKluKnzYFRxzWg

How disingenuous can they be?!?!


----------



## Jayc

Michael Russo said:


> hey M3OC friends,
> Have you seen this incredible article?!
> 
> https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct...-3.htm&usg=AFQjCNEshxzfDg7qxkr9gKluKnzYFRxzWg
> 
> How disingenuous can they be?!?!


Unbelievable is all I can say. Even more surprising how these journalists think they can have a flourishing long term career spreading mis-information this way. There must be a market out there for false information.


----------



## Michael Russo

Another joke:
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct...28736/&usg=AFQjCNHQtyh3C0Hray7H4Aea0f81SzLjvA
If any reservationist truly prefers to jump ship to the true 'spaceship' to get a Dolt or, even funnier, yet another uglier Prius... with a gas engine... Let them do it... We'll get our Model ≡ sooner!!


----------



## Michael Russo

This one was to die for... Laughed my head off... Particularly most of the comments underneath!!! The arrogance of this AM guy!!!
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct...tesla/&usg=AFQjCNHohO4uGGQXwV_2iXobAQ0A50Ajcg


----------



## MelindaV

Jayc said:


> There must be a market out there for false information.


Not sure it's as much that there is a market for false information, but definitely a backer
http://www.huffingtonpost.com/entry/koch-electric-vehicles_us_56c4d63ce4b0b40245c8cbf6


----------



## dudeman

@Michael Russo Want accurate information, then look no further. /sarcasm

http://video.foxbusiness.com/v/5500187134001/?#sp=show-clips


----------



## SoFlaModel3

Here's another winner for you...

http://www.businessinsider.com/tesla-stock-price-model-3-no-intention-of-buying-it-2017-7


----------



## dudeman

SoFlaModel3 said:


> Here's another winner for you...
> 
> http://www.businessinsider.com/tesla-stock-price-model-3-no-intention-of-buying-it-2017-7


I just don't get it. Do these people really think that or its a propaganda against Tesla.

I can tolerate difference of opinion but I think what they are doing is intentionally spreading false information.


----------



## Iaeen

SoFlaModel3 said:


> Here's another winner for you...
> 
> http://www.businessinsider.com/tesla-stock-price-model-3-no-intention-of-buying-it-2017-7


From the article:


> If my wife had told me I'd have to wait two-and-a-half years after proposing to her, I think I would've ditched her. So, why should a car be any different?


At least he's committed to the people he loves 



dudeman said:


> I just don't get it. Do these people really think that or its a propaganda against Tesla.
> 
> I can tolerate difference of opinion but I think what they are doing is intentionally spreading false information.


Clickbait headlines sell ads. It's all about the money.


----------



## dudeman

Iaeen said:


> From the article:
> 
> At least he's committed to the people he loves
> 
> Clickbait headlines sell ads. It's all about the money.


_If my wife had told me I'd have to wait two-and-a-half years after proposing to her, I think I would've ditched her. So, why should a car be any different?
_
I noticed the same, found shocking and thought shows man's character! Funny, you noticed the same.


----------



## SoFlaModel3

dudeman said:


> _If my wife had told me I'd have to wait two-and-a-half years after proposing to her, I think I would've ditched her. So, why should a car be any different?
> _
> I noticed the same, found shocking and thought shows man's character! Funny, you noticed the same.


My wife just thought I was crazy.

As we inch closer I see she suddenly has an interest in Tesla but she doesn't want to really say it. She drops subtle hints like, "I really dislike getting gas".

I offered to place 2 reservations at the time and she wanted to pass.


----------



## SoFlaModel3

dudeman said:


> I just don't get it. Do these people really think that or its a propaganda against Tesla.
> 
> I can tolerate difference of opinion but I think what they are doing is intentionally spreading false information.


I'm positive it's in relation to short interest in the stock.

But it was the battery that really turned me off. We were driving it a fair bit throughout the day, in a manner that would've used up roughly half a tank of gas in a comparable internal combustion-powered vehicle. By the end of the shoot, we were literally crossing our fingers, hoping the car would make it to the charging station so it could drive home. If not, all of us realized we'd have an expensive and useless brick on our hands.

Luckily, it made it. But what followed was a 45-minute wait for the car to have enough of a charge for the relatively short commute back to its owner.​
It's a completely one sided spread of horribly bad information.

The Like Tesla vlog actually did a great one on misconceptions. They note (and I'm paraphrasing) that cars sit 95% of the time and are driven 5% of the time. The beauty of the electric car is that it charges primarily in that 95% of the time. Where as the ICE car gets gas while you're driving in that 5% of the time. When you put it into perspective that way, getting gas while a shorter time each time is substantially more inconvenient.


----------



## dudeman

May be after few years he would change his tune to -

If my wife had told me I can't wait two-and-a-half years for car after reserving it, I think I would've ditched her. why should I get a non tesla?


----------



## ModFather

dudeman said:


> I just don't get it. Do these people really think that or its a propaganda against Tesla.
> 
> I can tolerate difference of opinion but I think what they are doing is intentionally spreading false information.


The Oil Industry. Follow the money. The Oil Industry. Who has the most to lose? The Oil Industry. Who is not investing in alternate energy sources? The Oil Industry. Who is willing to sacrifice principles for corporate gain? The Oil Industry. Who is willing to stoop to any dirty trick to stifle competition? The Oil Industry. Who is afraid of Elon Musk more than the incompetent, unimaginative EV auto makers? The Oil Industry. The Oil Industry. The Oil Industry.


----------



## Michael Russo

dudeman said:


> @Michael Russo Want accurate information, then look no further. /sarcasm
> 
> http://video.foxbusiness.com/v/5500187134001/?#sp=show-clips


OMG... this _really_ bad... full of inaccuracies or flat out _lies_... I could say so many things here... yet I won't...


----------



## Thomas Mikl

I think it is deliberate. Look at the ratings of most analysts that went public. They are morons and media is just looking for sensational news, what better than to attack Tesla. They did the same thing with Apple 1999 when the Titanium Powerbook came out. 
"It will never last", "Nobody knows how Titanium works", "Titanium is mined by children",... Mine still works and Apple still is alive it seems.


----------



## garsh

ModFather said:


> Who is not investing in alternate energy sources? The Oil Industry.


Interestingly, most of what we think of as "oil companies" actually do see the "writing on the wall", and they _are_ investing in other sources of energy. Of course, they make all of their money from oil _today_, so they'll continue to do what they can to protect the cash cow.


----------



## Plantastic

Its crazy how corporate interest can effect public opinion via articles like these and other media.


----------



## SSonnentag

From my view, Tesla really only has two major selling points that can keep the company afloat. 

1) Charging Network 
2) Auto Pilot

At this point I don't see any realistic competition for a widespread charging network, so Tesla has this point pretty well tied up for the time being. Kudos, Tesla!

On the auto pilot point, Tesla is definitely ahead of the competition when it comes to fielding AP to customers. I would guess this will be a fairly short-lived advantage though, as many of Tesla's EV competitors are actively working on their own AP programs.

So, if a customer only wants an EV for local driving, there really isn't any significant advantage to Tesla over less expensive options. Where Tesla gets my $ is in the quick charging network. I want to be able to take my EV on road trips. For the foreseeable future, Tesla is the only viable option in this arena.


----------



## garsh

3) EV with long range (Bolt is the only other one currently available).
4) EV that's not a wierdmobile.
5) EV that's not styled like an econobox.


----------



## Badback

garsh said:


> 3) EV with long range (Bolt is the only other one currently available).
> 4) EV that's not a wierdmobile.
> 5) EV that's not styled like an econobox.


EV that doesn't look like a frog puking a worm when it's charging


----------



## ahagge

Badback said:


> EV that doesn't look like a frog puking a worm when it's charging


That's _my_ car, but I still had to give you a "funny" 'cause it's SO true... 









http://data:image/jpeg;base64,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


----------



## SSonnentag

Badback said:


> EV that doesn't look like a frog puking a worm when it's charging


LOL! That's awesome! It is totally a frog puking a worm.


----------



## Red Sage

SoFlaModel3 said:


> I offered to place 2 reservations at the time and she wanted to pass.


Next time, offer double or nothing... 
_
"If the car isn't for you, we can cancel your reservation and put $2,000 toward your shoe shopping fund!"_​


----------



## SoFlaModel3

Red Sage said:


> Next time, offer double or nothing...
> _
> "If the car isn't for you, we can cancel your reservation and put $2,000 toward your shoe shopping fund!"_​


It's a 100% guarantee that would have cost me $2,000 on a handbag


----------



## dudeman

ModFather said:


> The Oil Industry. Follow the money. The Oil Industry. Who has the most to lose? The Oil Industry. Who is not investing in alternate energy sources? The Oil Industry. Who is willing to sacrifice principles for corporate gain? The Oil Industry. Who is willing to stoop to any dirty trick to stifle competition? The Oil Industry. Who is afraid of Elon Musk more than the incompetent, unimaginative EV auto makers? The Oil Industry. The Oil Industry. The Oil Industry.


Elon knows who is afraid!!


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/887038247376834560


----------



## orcinus

dudeman said:


> I just don't get it. Do these people really think that or its a propaganda against Tesla.
> 
> I can tolerate difference of opinion but I think what they are doing is intentionally spreading false information.


Ignore anything coming from BI.
It's a clickbait tabloid disguised (very badly) as a business/financial news portal.

Half of their articles are made-to-order "top 10 x" or "worst 10 y" clickbait pieces.

They also have a habit of bashing anything that's drawing attention at the moment, to get more clicks in.
It's not even short interest fluff - just garden variety clickbait for ad revenue.

While i'm at it, ignore anything coming from MarketWatch too.
Similar story, except they occasionally run smear and FUD articles when paid too as well (recent example - they published an article on Micron's earnings report recently, *before* the ER was out, with made up random numbers, claiming Micron was going down the drain; in reality, Micron's ER was the best since 2011, they beat revenue and EPS, and raised guidance; they "updated" the article the next day, with real numbers, but left the title...)

Disclaimer: I have no position in TSLA. I am long MU.


----------



## M3OC Rules

SoFlaModel3 said:


> Here's another winner for you...
> 
> http://www.businessinsider.com/tesla-stock-price-model-3-no-intention-of-buying-it-2017-7


This guy is a piece of work. He's a jerk and his wife should probably leave him. If he truly isn't going to buy the car and he's strapped for cash why does he still have a reservation?!?!? And his argument that he can't wait for a Model 3 and will instead wait longer for another car doesn't make any sense. And he's worried about range so he's going to get a car with less range and/or worse charging options. And to top it off he can't see how Tesla can compete with the onslaught of EV's from Chevy and Ford and Honda.

I think I respect the Car coach lady more because at least she makes a good argument unless you're aware she is totally wrong.


----------

